# little white wormy things



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

my baby snail tank has a bunch of little white worms crawling all on the glass. what are they and will they hurt my snails or fish?!?!


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 13, 2006)

are they worms or do they look like tiny little anenomies with multiple appendiges?


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

just wormy things


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

They crawl on the glass?
Do they move very smoothly, like they're gliding, or do they scrunch themselves along like an inchworm?

White, eh?

Look up "Planarians" and see if they're what you have.
In a snail tank, you could have flukes. Flukes are bad. So are leeches. Flatworms ( planarians ) are good, sort of. While a major aquarium pest, they are lots of fun to play with in science class, having some way cool abilities, and any local teachers would get a kick out of having some for their classes.


----------

